# SoundMagic ES18



## arvendu601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello Guys today i got my SM ES18 Pair
for me Bass is low i do not why but voice is very clear
so i have to burn it or not ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2012)

I feel the bass is better than my Twinwoofers. I bought ES18 these for testing. had about 10 hrs of burnin (4 hrs on sweeps etc)


----------



## rish1 (Oct 16, 2012)

i also purchased es 18 today for 325 from tradus. please tell me about the service centers in delhi area . i cant find them


----------



## arvendu601 (Oct 16, 2012)

rish said:


> i also purchased es 18 today for 325 from tradus. please tell me about the service centers in delhi area . i cant find them



same here me too no service

And how about burn process ?


----------



## rish1 (Oct 16, 2012)

yeah burn it for 50 + hrs . you will see a substantial improvement in sound


----------



## arvendu601 (Oct 16, 2012)

yeah  4 hr each day right ?


----------



## Neeraj J (Oct 17, 2012)

arvendu601 said:


> Hello Guys today i got my SM ES18 Pair
> for me Bass is low i do not why but voice is very clear
> so i have to burn it or not ?



Hi Arvendu601,

I too had ES18 & bass is quite good. At first me too was dissapointed with low bass, but then i found this link Tekfusion Burn-In Player for burn-in. Really after 50 hours burn-in Bass was quite good, with mid & high as awesome as before. You can try this & share results.


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 28, 2012)

Neeraj J said:


> Hi Arvendu601,
> 
> I too had ES18 & bass is quite good. At first me too was dissapointed with low bass, but then i found this link Tekfusion Burn-In Player for burn-in. Really after 50 hours burn-in Bass was quite good, with mid & high as awesome as before. You can try this & share results.




Hi bro's, me too buying this pairs soon.

Please tell, what is this burn-in process is? Am kinda new to this thing..

Please help me.


----------

